# Crying when peeing Updated in last post



## lily7 (Aug 24, 2006)

I already posted in Toddlers this. My 13 mo. old woke up on Saturday and started to cry every time he goes potty. His tip was maybe little reddish. He is not circumsized. Otherwise he was normal himself, no fever. After half a day of crying we called his ped. and he said to put vaseline on it and watch him. He said we may catch some pee and take it to the lab. We did at the end of the day, the lab analyzed it and could not see any infection. He was not crying Saturday night, but he cried once in the mornign, and then he was fine whole Sunday. He started crying again tonight and now I am worried what that could be. Any ideas?
Also I am taking him to his ped. office this afternoon, and Iknow they know not to retract his foreskin, but if anybody knows about how to deal when there is an issue... I already read Stickies here.


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

No; maybe he has a little cut or something inside the tip of the foreskin and the urine is burning it. Or maybe a yeast infection has made the area raw.

So ... he's out of diapers? If he's not out of diapers do you know for a fact that he is crying because his penis hurts and not because the urine is irritating something else down there in the diaper?

I hope this helps. I don't really know.


----------



## lily7 (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, we let him run diaperless most of Saturday, it looks definitely he cries when peeing... He played with it rough on Friday so maybe he irritated it, but he was Ok on Sunday and that is really what is so strange.


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Lily, I am wondering if this is a separation related issue. You're familiar with that? It might explain the coming and going. In these circumstances others have reported that it help to either have their sons pee in a warm cup of water or a warm bath.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

I was going to say separation, too.


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lily7* 
Well, we let him run diaperless most of Saturday, it looks definitely he cries when peeing... He played with it rough on Friday so maybe he irritated it, but he was Ok on Sunday and that is really what is so strange.

I was going to ask this. My son (3 and 1/2) has been crying when he pees. He says that it's in the shaft, not the foreskin area. He keeps twisting his penis between his finger and thumb, so I think he injured it in there. I gave him some pain meds, a warm bath and put some jeans on him so he can't twist his penis anymore. Now, it's not hurting. We went to the store to get a UTI test and it was negative. I'm giving him Cranberry juice just in case though. Since you said that he played with it roughly on Friday, I'm guessing that's what caused the pain.

I hope he feels better!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Sounds very much like seperation issues since it hurts then stops then hurts then stops. Especially after playing with it kinda ruff. A thread you might find helpful http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=764732


----------



## lily7 (Aug 24, 2006)

We went to the ped. office yesterday. She could not find any other reason for my DS behavior but UTI. I do not think she ever heard about retraction and separation. She said let's wait two days and then we will need to put catherer to get sterile urine. I said no we want to try get urine while he pees now and see what this shows. Quick test showed no problems but they are going to run cultures for next two days. She insisted that they cannot clean the skin well enough to get sterile urine while he pees. Is that true? Does anybody has any experience with that? So the other bad news was that if he indeed has the UTI the cause of it maybe renal reflux, which is an anatomical problem, in which case he would need low dose, long term antibiotics to prevent kidney damage. To diagnose it in a baby they do VCOG - a cath again to put a dye in the bladder and then do X-rays.
He has been better last night and no crying this morning, so I just hope it is separation issue or irritation. I put him in a warm bath with parsley leaves tea yesterday evening. Saturday night I did the same but with TTO, it looks like warm baths maybe helping.
If anybody has any other ideas I'd like to hear them


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

No it isnt true that they cant clean the skin well enough to get a clean sample. I dont know if you have ever been tested for a UTI but all a woman does is wipe with those little sterile cloth things then pees in the cup. Same thing goes for a boy you wipe what you see then have him pee in a cup.

I think your Dr. is being a bit of an alarmist really. The odds are that he dosnt have a UTI and even if he did that dosnt mean he has renal reflux. Personally I would need to see 2 UTI's before even considering the VCUG. BTDT with dd and put her through the VCUG test for no good reason other than her ped. being to gung ho to do a invasive test.

From your descriptions I am sure he just has some seperation going on. At any rate I hope he feels better fast and the test comes back negative.

Typical UTI you will see fever and the pain wont be in his penis it will be in his tummy and he will go to the bathroom more and feel like he needs to go constantly. You havnt mentioned any of that. So UTI would be last on my list.


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lily7* 
We went to the ped. office yesterday. She could not find any other reason for my DS behavior but UTI. I do not think she ever heard about retraction and separation. She said let's wait two days and then we will need to put catherer to get sterile urine. I said no we want to try get urine while he pees now and see what this shows. Quick test showed no problems but they are going to run cultures for next two days. She insisted that they cannot clean the skin well enough to get sterile urine while he pees. Is that true? Does anybody has any experience with that?

That is baloney for the reasons Mcat explained. Also I would put forth that _if_ the foreskin _were_ to interfere with the reading it would more likely be a false positive _if_ it was going to contaminate the sample. See how her explanation doesn't make sense?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lily7* 
So the other bad news was that if he indeed has the UTI the cause of it maybe renal reflux, which is an anatomical problem, in which case he would need low dose, long term antibiotics to prevent kidney damage. To diagnose it in a baby they do VCOG - a cath again to put a dye in the bladder and then do X-rays.

Boys that develop recurrent UTIs almost always have an anatomical problem in the urinary tract. That work up would be necessary to determine this thought I am not sure if it needs to be done after the first UTI that would need to be determined individually.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lily7* 
He has been better last night and no crying this morning, so I just hope it is separation issue or irritation. I put him in a warm bath with parsley leaves tea yesterday evening. Saturday night I did the same but with TTO, it looks like warm baths maybe helping.
If anybody has any other ideas I'd like to hear them

Sounds like you're doing all you can. Keep us up to date. BTW does he have a fever?


----------



## lily7 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for your replies.
Where I come from (Europe) nobody would use a cath to get a urine sample, but maybe they do the test little different. I read most posts here on "cath" and based on what I read it is difficult for someone inexperienced to even use a cathon intact boy. So if his test comes back positive I may just ask them to give him abx. But he has no fever. I let him ran w/o diaper a lot Saturday and he seemed to pee a lot, but it looked like it was happening because of he was holding it off. I had an UTI before and for me I felt like my bladder was never empty after I was done and still felt I need to pee more. So I am hopeful his urine sample was clean - it was a lot of it and so I hope any bacterial concentration will be small. And I am hoping it will come back negative. Anybody knows what are the odds of UTI w/o fever?
About VCOG, I read bunch of posts here, we would do the ultrasound only to see if there are any problems with kidneys and bladder. Then I would take him to a chiropractor and if he develops more UTI then maybe we would do VCOG.
He seems to be much better today, cried only twice. He is in good mood and eating like crazy. He has a look of such a healthy boy, it is so hard for me to believe that he has any issues...


----------



## lily7 (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, I ust got urine results and there is no sign of infection, which means that a baggie sample is possible to be taken w/o contamination.
My DS seems to be better. He may have cried little once for last two days. This morning there was little white substance in his diaper which I have no idea where it came from, so it might have been some smegma. It had no smell at all and was white. So I guess this is proabably separation issues. I am glad that we have MDC and I was able to get all the info I was looking for.


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lily7* 
Well, I ust got urine results and there is no sign of infection, which means that a baggie sample is possible to be taken w/o contamination.
My DS seems to be better. He may have cried little once for last two days. This morning there was little white substance in his diaper which I have no idea where it came from, so it might have been some smegma. It had no smell at all and was white. So I guess this is proabably separation issues. I am glad that we have MDC and I was able to get all the info I was looking for.

Sounding more and more like a separation thing. And yep that would be smegma, just wipe away and he'll be fine.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lily7* 
Well, I ust got urine results and there is no sign of infection, which means that a baggie sample is possible to be taken w/o contamination.
My DS seems to be better. He may have cried little once for last two days. This morning there was little white substance in his diaper which I have no idea where it came from, so it might have been some smegma. It had no smell at all and was white. So I guess this is proabably separation issues. I am glad that we have MDC and I was able to get all the info I was looking for.

Definatly sounds like seperation. Often I read posts about what you described at first then the white stuff in diaper then all is well.

Glad he dosnt have a UTI and hope his seperation issues are over.


----------

